# realistic MPG



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

okay, i want to hear the "real" mpg you guys are getting, no pulling trailers, no driving like dale jarret...just real MPG.

highway driving: i'm saying 65-80 mph
city driving: all stop and go, frequent stops, max. 45 mph.

i'm anxious to hear realistic driven results on ford/chev/dodge/toyota half tons. for this thread, no diesels, no 3/4 tons


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I didn't realize 1/2 tons were actually considered trucks.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I didn't realize 1/2 tons were actually considered trucks.


:laughing:

My half ton 2010 F 150 gets 14.8 average. My dad has a 2008 f 150 gets 18..... he drives a lot easier than I do :laughing:

Our 07 3/4 diesel gets about 15

08 3/4 gas gets about 15

01 3/4 truck and 01 one ton van get about 12.

My brothers personal ride is an 05 V 10 Ford, gets 13.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I didn't realize 1/2 tons were actually considered trucks.


i don't remember mentioning "trucks" in my poll criteria. but if you are dealing with a 30k lb. kenworth with a c-12 cat, 18 spd...3/4 tons, 1 tons don't fit that criteria either. i just asked what people were getting with half tons, sorry i wasted your time viewing that thread.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

only reason i am posing this...i have sold my 3/4, 1 ton diesels...i bought a "new" 2013 chev 1/2 ton with a 5.3, and city wise, empty, getting 13/14 mpg, highway 17-18 mpg i am not real fond of the truck, REALLY liking the new tundra, thinking of trading again.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

dayexco said:


> i'm anxious to hear realistic driven results on ford/chev/dodge/toyota half tons. for this thread, no diesels, no 3/4 tons


Maybe I am not a good reader....


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have recently tracked my mileage in my 99 Ford E350 (I know, it's a one ton!)

I drive about 2/3 highway and 1/3 city, never pulled a trailer and have the 5.4 liter with 268k on it. I get 13.5 mpg on a consistent basis.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Chevy, 2002, short bed, auto, single cab, 2x4, small V8- 12-16 MPG.

No tool box & no rack either.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Chevy, 2002, short bed, auto, single cab, 2x4, small V8- 12-16 MPG.
> 
> No tool box & no rack either.


Must be the wifes....:whistling


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

2012 F-150. 2WD V-6 Ladder Rack with 1 Fiberglass extension.

16.4 MPG average on 82,000 miles.

I might also say no repairs, same breaks, tires, etc from 0miles when I got it.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

2012 F150, ecoboost, Supercab and 8' bed, 4x4 - Average 18.5-19, best is 24 all highway


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

I get 45 mpg pretty much all the time, city or highway...in a volkswagen rabbit diesel (nicely restored btw, not a hunk of rusting junk..) I have a truck, but I have a tow hitch on the rabbit and a 4x8 trailer...I hardly use my truck for anything, except heavy loads...

Edit: oops, guess this is half ton trucks only. Maybe I should buy a rabbit truck so it will count.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You can get realistic numbers on some trucks here (example):

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Powe...2&make=Ford&model=F150 Pickup 4WD&srchtyp=ymm

Go over to the Our User's average MPG column and click on the "show details". When you get the pop-up, click on the "show details", then scroll down to see the break out of individual reports.

Toyota trucks tend to do pretty well.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

06 chevy, 3/4ton, 6.0l gas, crew cab short bed gets 13.8 every damn tank.

08 chevy 1/2ton 5.3l regular cab 14.9 this is the motor that switches back and forth from 8cyl to 4cyl.

Cole


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My 11 chevy 4.8 half ton gets 14ish city 16 highway


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

2007 Silverado 4.3 14-city 17-18 highway. 410 miles/tank


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

2009 f150 5.4

14avg 500miles per tank
18-19 highway 650mile per tank


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Big tanks and good gas mileage is what finally got me to stop for a break more often than when I needed gas.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

07 Toyota Tundra, double cab, long bed. The truck is a 1/2 ton weighing in at 7k with a System one rack on. 

Without the rack and stock tires I can get 13 city and 16 highway....but the truck has oversized nitto's on it which are heavy so i probably get 11mpg city, the rack kills the aero dynamics, the truck only has a 20 gallon tank-200/tank lol that is my only beef. I have had no problems with the truck absolutely love it @ 88k


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

2003 tundra 4.7 4x4 with tools and rack.

12mpg around town, average speed 15mph

20mpg at 60
18 at 70


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

2012 F150 crew 4x4 5.0 15.5 average, if I stick to interstate 19 at 65-70. I drive this and my wifes 2013 Chevy (company bought work truck) and we both agree that the Ford is a waaaayy nicer truck. This is my 1st new Ford and so far happy.


----------



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

2009 F150 ext cab fx4, 4x4, 5.4 v8, auto 17-19 mpg

2001 f150, supercrew 4dr, 4x4, 5.4, auto 14-16 mpg


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I got you all beat. 8 miles to the gallon with a quart of oil for every tank of gas. 3/4 4x4 dodge


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gary H said:


> I got you all beat. 8 miles to the gallon with a quart of oil for every tank of gas. 3/4 4x4 dodge


Hey, you aren't allowed to participate, he said no 3/4 ton trucks.....


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

There's really no big swing for half tons to 3/4 tons in mpg . It's 2014 half tons should be gettin over 20 city . A 5 mpg swing really isn't a saving in my mind . I had both and to me 1/2 tons for work trucks are point less . Can't haul , tow , push as well as 3/4 to 1 tons . There's no real fuel saving . Just my opinion . .


----------



## BenSki (Nov 16, 2013)

My 2013


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

skillman said:


> There's really no big swing for half tons to 3/4 tons in mpg . It's 2014 half tons should be gettin over 20 city . A 5 mpg swing really isn't a saving in my mind . I had both and to me 1/2 tons for work trucks are point less . Can't haul , tow , push as well as 3/4 to 1 tons . There's no real fuel saving . Just my opinion . .


How do you figure they are pointless? They have more TQ and HP and tow capacity than 3/4 tons of just a few years ago. you have to remember not many contractors need to tow over 11k lbs. if they do then they have a choice to upgrade to a bigger truck. What's funny is my f150 with my fully loaded trailer squats less than most 3/4 tons I see with trailers on the back. I know numerous people with 3/4 who run air bags and helper springs to keep them riding level with loads less than on my trailer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

2011 Dodge 1500 SLT 5.7

Highway - 16-17MPG
City - 12-13 MPG


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> How do you figure they are pointless? They have more TQ and HP and tow capacity than 3/4 tons of just a few years ago. you have to remember not many contractors need to tow over 11k lbs. if they do then they have a choice to upgrade to a bigger truck. What's funny is my f150 with my fully loaded trailer squats less than most 3/4 tons I see with trailers on the back. I know numerous people with 3/4 who run air bags and helper springs to keep them riding level with loads less than on my trailer.


 Yes they came along way still doesn't mean there work trucks . Meaning your wear on half tons increase with ever day use . Towing and hauling product in bed . Haul fuel in back with side box's see what happens to your yearly costs . Half tons are not covered under ford for plowing . Pros and cons thats all .


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

skillman said:


> Yes they came along way still doesn't mean there work trucks . Meaning your wear on half tons increase with ever day use . Towing and hauling product in bed . Haul fuel in back with side box's see what happens to your yearly costs . Half tons are not covered under ford for plowing . Pros and cons thats all .


I got to say that's the stupidest thing I heard this week lol. wear is gonna happen on any truck. It don't matter if its a 1/2 ton or a 10ton. use the vehicle within its design limitations and you won't break anything. if your over them limitations or close to them buy the next size truck up.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I got to say that's the stupidest thing I heard this week lol. wear is gonna happen on any truck. It don't matter if its a 1/2 ton or a 10ton. use the vehicle within its design limitations and you won't break anything. if your over them limitations or close to them buy the next size truck up.


 Call it what you want soccer dud . If you had both you would see the difference as construction company .


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

skillman said:


> Call it what you want soccer dud . If you had both you would see the difference as construction company .


All he has to carry is a Kapex, lunch and some hair gel...HD truck is overkill. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

skillman said:


> Call it what you want soccer dud . If you had both you would see the difference as construction company .


I do have both. I never ever ever need to use the 3/4ton and I also hate the way they ride. I don't tow over 11k, I get materials delivered, I like the comfort too.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I do have both. I never ever ever need to use the 3/4ton and I also hate the way they ride. I don't tow over 11k, I get materials delivered, I like the comfort too.


 Delivery is a great thing .


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hey, you aren't allowed to participate, he said no 3/4 ton trucks.....


My bad


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

skillman said:


> Delivery is a great thing .


 Except my idea of appearance grade materials is different then the lumberyards. So it's easier to just pick up my own lumber, that way I can go through it with a fine tooth comb. Therefore this is why I buy 3/4 tons.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Except my idea of appearance grade materials is different then the lumberyards. So it's easier to just pick up my own lumber, that way I can go through it with a fine tooth comb. Therefore this is why I buy 3/4 tons.


what size trailer do you tow?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> what size trailer do you tow?


 I don't need a trailer

I've carried 2000 lbs on my racks without any problem. Thats about a whole unit of 20' composite deck boards.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I don't need a trailer


so why the need for a 3/4 ton?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> so why the need for a 3/4 ton?


Because I carry a lot of weight on my racks, including my boxes full of tools.


----------

